# Christina Aguilera skin tone?



## xcoco (Dec 8, 2009)

I love Christina Aguilera skin tone! She looks fair but sometimes she looks so tanned at the same time. I was wondering how she gets that tanned look and what MAC foundation shade would you say she wears?
Thanks


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 9, 2009)

it looks like fake tanner


----------



## xcoco (Dec 9, 2009)

If I want to use a darker foundation shade instead of a fake tanner, which one would you recommend me to get? My skintone is pretty similar to her already.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah, she seems to use lots of fake tanner or beds, but I think it's pretty much fake tanner (beds tend to give more of a cooked leather look, I think). Probably the fancy spray-on-in-a-booth stuff.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd stick to whatever colour you are and use bronzer instead of darker foundation. She probably gets spray tans I'd assume.


----------



## xcoco (Dec 9, 2009)

Which spray tan would you recommend? For the face & body?


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xcoco* 

 
_Which spray tan would you recommend? For the face & body?_

 
fake bake do a good spray tan


----------



## xcoco (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL! I don't want to fake bake :S it's bad for the skin


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 10, 2009)

yeai agree its hella bad for the skin. I get dark like that when I tan indoors or outdoors. Its hard to find a good fake tanner. I've tried many brands and they either make me look yellowish or orange-ish. lol. so good luck finding one and let me know if you find a good one. I think that your best bet would be to do one of those mystic tan things at a tanning salon. although i heard that can get pretty expensive and doesn't last long at all.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 10, 2009)

she has a medium golden tone, shes always yellowy like she wears self tanner. i'd do a light coat of a medium self tan and wear a golden bronzer.


----------

